# 2008 and the CV axle Incorrectly installed



## Razorbacjac (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi guys, this is my first post here. Bought a Versa a month ago and its been setting in my garage for about 10 days(I ride my Harley alot) when I decided to drive it. Well I back up and notice a pile of grease-clean new grease.

Took it too the dealer and they said the Cv axle (left) was installed incorrectly. So waiting on it now. Car only has 530 miles on it.

I didn't run over any curbs or hit any major pot holes. Hope I didn't get a lemon. I do really like the car-hatch back.

Anyway welcome to all. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Warranty is awesome to have! Besides, if it's built by humans, there are bound to be problems!


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

only thing i had a problem with was the blower motor went out...


----------

